# Beginning obedience class finished, with flying colors!



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

So I thought we had two more sessions left, but tonight was actually the last night. 

Bailey has made me SO PROUD! He did a super job. At the last couple classes, the trainer was using him at times as the example dog, yay!

Tonight we reviewed things, worked on stay with distraction for one. Last week he broke his stay when she stomped her feet close to him, walking by. This past week I've been stompin' around at home, so tonight, he didn't even flinch at her stomping. Just stared at her like, yeah, my mom's been doing that, too - can't you humans walk right? 

Then she had a little obstacle course thing.. go to the line, sit, stay. Heel, go to next line, down.. Heel, around cones, to place, stay, come, etc. It was fun. At the end she had a tunnel, which none of the dogs had seen before and Bails went right on through it.  His sit and down were right on time but behind me but I didn't use any treats so I decided that was pretty ok.

Just feeling like a proud puppy mama. Also really sad that I am not exactly sure what to do next, I am so getting into this and really love the experience of going to the class every week. 

Thanks for letting me brag!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

chelle said:


> Just stared at her like, yeah, my mom's been doing that, too - can't you humans walk right?


What a good dog! You can't trick him.  

Congratulations! 

So, you're thinking about more classes? It gets to be a fun activity. I know my dogs love to go to "school".


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, yes, we'll be continuing classes for some time. Just having a lot of difficulty finding anything that starts before the new year.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome. I like dog classes almost as much as my dogs do. I am glad this experience was positive for you and your pup.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how'd I miss this? a HUGE congrats !! way to go !!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

That's great! It is so much fun working together as a team and watching the improvements. So rewarding! Congrats!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

selzer said:


> That's awesome. I like dog classes almost as much as my dogs do. I am glad this experience was positive for you and your pup.


 It was definitely a good experience for us both. I learned a lot watching the other dogs & their handlers. The trainer pointed out things about what I was doing that I could do better, alternatives, etc .. just all good, really. I have the bug, I can't wait to move on now that we have the basic foundations in place.!



JakodaCD OA said:


> how'd I miss this? a HUGE congrats !! way to go !!


 Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------

